# Japanese abandon six nuclear reactors



## Chris (Mar 15, 2011)

Six abandoned reactors...four with partial meltdowns and three with spent fuel rods and no containment vessel. This is a disaster of the first magnitude for the people of Japan. 

Unbelievable!


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 15, 2011)

Leaving it with active fires is not a good sign. They know they can't stop it. And as the luck of the Japanese has been lately, the winds are from the NE, of course.


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2011)

All workers have been evacuated from the stricken Fukushima nuclear plant in Japan due to the threat of radiation, with fears the containment vessel around the No. 3 reactor may have been damaged.

Television images earlier showed white smoke, now thought to be steam, drifting from the nuclear plant, crippled by last week's devastating earthquake and ensuing tsunami.

Chief government spokesman Yukio Edano says the containment vessel at the No. 3 reactor may have suffered damage.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2011/03/16/3165601.htm?section=justin


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 15, 2011)

Closeup of #4 today. Is the rubble to the left is what is left of #3 outer building?


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't know. 

But reactors 4, 5, and 6 contain spent fuel rods with NO containment vessel. 

They will release caesium-137 if they burn...just like Chernobyl.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Mar 15, 2011)

De-Assing the area totally is certainly not a good sign at all.


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 15, 2011)

Chris said:


> I don't know.
> 
> But reactors 4, 5, and 6 contain spent fuel rods with NO containment vessel.
> 
> They will release caesium-137 if they burn...just like Chernobyl.



There have been rumors that cesium has already been measured, and looking at #4, it wouldn't be a surprise. I'm trying to watch the live feed but they are only showing the plant intermittently. Looks to me like the smoke is already increasing.


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 15, 2011)

They are discussing that photo now. The rubble to the left IS the damage to #3.


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2011)

Where are all the idiots who said the press was overblowing this disaster?


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 15, 2011)

Twitter is now abuzz that the plant was NOT evacuated.....

I heard the guy say it in the press conference?!?

All of the MSM networks are reporting "operations suspended" and workers have left.

Smoke appears to be coming from #3 or #4, most are saying #3.


----------



## polarbear (Mar 15, 2011)

Latest Minute by minute update @ Reuter`s International News :


> Asked if fuel rods were partially melting in the No. 1 reactor, Edano said: "There is that possibility. We cannot confirm this because it is in the reactor. But we are dealing with it under that assumption."
> He said fuel rods may have partially deformed at the No. 3 reactor but a meltdown was unlikely to have occurred.
> "The use of seawater means they have run out of options," said David Lochbaum, director of the Union of Concerned Scientists Nuclear Safety Project, according to Reuters.
> Radiation Levels Up, 'No Immediate Threat'
> ...




And the "Radiation clouds that "threaten Tokyo", does not matter who You quote and where You look is *9 to 10 times "Higher than normal background radiation"*


Radiation Hazard at Aircraft Altitudes

"Normal Background Radiation" @ sea level and Solar Max Sunspot activity=


> 0.0401 (uSv/h)
> at 40 000 feet (normal cruis altitude for airliners....:
> 6.78 (uSv/h)= *~ 170  times "Normal"*
> @ 50 000 feet=
> 9.71 (uSv/h) = *~ 240 times "Normal"*



*So jump in Your nuclear shelter and stay down there*

Just make sure it`s well vented, because  North American basements can have radiation levels *way higher * than what all these idiotic News papers that are being quoted here "report"...I won`t quote any "average" Radon Gas levels, like some dumb ass "climatologist" quoting "world average temperatures"...but if You want to freak out over that or "climate change" that`s Your own business.


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 15, 2011)

polarbear said:


> Latest Minute by minute update @ Reuter`s International News :
> 
> 
> > Asked if fuel rods were partially melting in the No. 1 reactor, Edano said: "There is that possibility. We cannot confirm this because it is in the reactor. But we are dealing with it under that assumption."
> ...



Where have you been?!?!?

You heard any confirmation on whether they evacuated or not? At the press conference, they said they had, now there is confusion.

See the wind? Right back on them


----------



## skeptic (Mar 15, 2011)

> All workers were *briefly* evacuated from the stricken Fukushima nuclear plant



I *briefly* considered stuffing your gonads down your throat. 

If a real evacuation of all 6 reactors occurs please post a thread about it. 

Meanwhile stop being an alarmist pest.


----------



## skeptic (Mar 15, 2011)

9-10 times background radiation is nothing.


----------



## skeptic (Mar 15, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Twitter is now abuzz that the plant was NOT evacuated.....
> 
> I heard the guy say it in the press conference?!?
> 
> ...



So far this is news but not bad news. 

Tell Chris to get a life.


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 15, 2011)

skeptic said:


> > All workers were *briefly* evacuated from the stricken Fukushima nuclear plant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get that skeptic?

BBC saying it is empty, NYT saying it is not, ALL networks saying it is empty, Japanese official at press conference said "operation suspended."

WTF?!?!

I don't think anyone who isn't there knows for sure. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 15, 2011)

You would have loved the press conference....official said "1000 millisv" and the reporters all shit. He QUICKLY caught his error


----------



## skeptic (Mar 15, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> skeptic said:
> 
> 
> > > All workers were *briefly* evacuated from the stricken Fukushima nuclear plant
> ...



I got it from Chris's alarmist OP. I don't watch tv so I have no idea what you are seeing.

But there have been several serious radiation spikes since the first explosion and all of them were extremely short lived. Of course you have to pull your crew back when radiation exceeds deadly levels even momentarily. But you hasten them back in to continue cooling ops once the levels subside.


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 15, 2011)

skeptic said:


> I got it from Chris's alarmist OP. I don't watch tv so I have no idea what you are seeing.
> 
> But there have been several serious radiation spikes since the first explosion and all of them were extremely short lived. Of course you have to pull your crew back when radiation exceeds deadly levels even momentarily. But you hasten them back in to continue cooling ops once the levels subside.




NHK now reporting they are going back in.

I don't believe any of it anymore. Just show me a picture and don't say a word. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 15, 2011)

This is a private company who runs these reactors, not the Japanese government.


----------



## waltky (Mar 15, 2011)

Uncle Ferd says mebbe it'll burn a hole clean through the earth to China, den it can be their problem...

*New Fire in Japans Troubled Nuclear Power Plant*
_Wednesday, March 16th, 2011 - A new fire has broken out at a troubled reactor of northeast Japan's quake-damaged Fukushima nuclear power plant._


> The plant's operator, Tokyo Electric Power Company, says the new fire started early Wednesday in the same reactor that had been on fire the day before. Japanese television showed a huge cloud of white smoke rising from the stricken plant at mid-day Wednesday.  The government also reported damage to the protective container shielding another Fukushima reactor. There have been explosions at two reactor locations inside the plant since the massive earthquake and tsunami damaged the facility on Friday.
> 
> Japan's government is trying to avert a major nuclear disaster from the crippled plant. About 200,000 of people have been evacuated from the area.  Authorities also are rushing doctors and emergency supplies to thousands of people left without food, water and shelter after the disaster.  Japan's NHK television on Tuesday quoted government officials as saying that 3,000 are confirmed dead, but more than 10,000 are missing and feared dead.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Gadfly (Mar 15, 2011)

Look, the bottom line, is that this is a serious accident, and it's not yet under control; if anything there are indications  it will at the least get worse before it gets better. If the containment structure hold, this probably, as Polar says, won't result in any large-scale radioactive release. There's a lot of conflicting information.

As far as drawing any conclusions about the safety of nuclear power from this, the fact is, we won't know, until the incident is over, and everything can be examined, to find out exactly what worked, what failed, and why and how. That's probably going to take a while. This reactor complex was subjected to conditions it was not designed to withstand; it was designed to withstand an 8.2 quake, not one several orders of magnitude larger, plus a tsunami. There will be plenty of time to cut up that corpse later. 

In the meantime, let's hope they manage to get back in and get control before they simply have to let it burn itself out.


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2011)

The Gadfly said:


> Look, the bottom line, is that this is a serious accident, and it's not yet under control; if anything there are indications  it will at the least get worse before it gets better. If the containment structure hold, this probably, as Polar says, won't result in any large-scale radioactive release. There's a lot of conflicting information.
> 
> As far as drawing any conclusions about the safety of nuclear power from this, the fact is, we won't know, until the incident is over, and everything can be examined, to find out exactly what worked, what failed, and why and how. That's probably going to take a while. This reactor complex was subjected to conditions it was not designed to withstand; it was designed to withstand an 8.2 quake, not one several orders of magnitude larger, plus a tsunami. There will be plenty of time to cut up that corpse later.
> 
> In the meantime, let's hope they manage to get back in and get control before they simply have to let it burn itself out.



Reactors 4, 5, and 6 have no containment vessel for the spent rods.

And nuclear power is safe.

Until something goes wrong.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 16, 2011)

Chris said:


> Six abandoned reactors...four with partial meltdowns and three with spent fuel rods and no containment vessel. This is a disaster of the first magnitude for the people of Japan.
> 
> Unbelievable!



No containment vessels? Disaster of the first magnitude? Are you always this ridiculously over the top? 

Here are a few facts for you to ponder.

All of the reactors at Fukushima Daiichi are completely shutdown. They have been shutdown since the quake first occured, and were offline before the tsunami hit the plant.

It is probable that one containment vessel is cracked, the other five are intact.

There is absolutely no way that a total meltdown can occur. The only heat left is residual heat from the reaction before the shutdown.

Even if they stopped the cooling efforts completely there would be no dangerous plume of radioactive materials.

*The only danger that exists is from panic and ignorance. I want to thank you for making the world a more dangerous place. *I hope your pathetic life feels a little more real as a result of your attempt to spread misinformation and fear, because it is the last time I know just how stupid you are know, and will gladly point it out to everyone. You have just succeeded in making rdean look like an intelligent, well informed, and moderate person.

If anyone wants to know what the real problem is that Japan faces I suggest you look at the photos of the devastation left by the tsunami. For those who want a reference to show that I actually know what I am talking about I would suggest that you read this essay by a Nuclear Engineer.

Anti-Nuclear Press Puts Japanese Lives at Risk - By Robert Zubrin - The Corner - National Review Online


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 16, 2011)

Chris said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > Look, the bottom line, is that this is a serious accident, and it's not yet under control; if anything there are indications  it will at the least get worse before it gets better. If the containment structure hold, this probably, as Polar says, won't result in any large-scale radioactive release. There's a lot of conflicting information.
> ...



Reactors 4, 5, and 6 all have containment vessels. What they do not have is the outer building that houses the containment vessels. Your knowledge of science is matched only by your ignorance of anything past the edges of your keyboard.


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...



The spent rods are not in a containment vessel.

Sorry, you are the one who is ignorant.


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2011)

The company said an estimated 70% of the fuel rods had been damaged at the Unit 1 reactor and 33% at the Unit 2 reactor. Nuclear safety agency spokesman Shigekatsu Omukai said the utility reported the figures to the agency Wednesday.

Spent fuel at the complex is an increasing focus of concern. Tepco had moved all of the rods from the Unit 4 reactor to the spent-fuel pool sometime after Dec. 1 as part of routine maintenance, meaning the pool contained not only all of the rods accumulated from many years of service but also all of those currently in use.

If the pool was jam-packed with rods, they would generate significant heat and, once the water stopped circulating after the tsunami, its temperature would begin rising, eventually reaching the boiling point. If the water boiled long enough without being replenished, it would expose the rods to the air.

In 2006, the National Academy of Sciences issued a report warning that a loss of cooling water or circulation could trigger a catastrophic fire in a spent-fuel pool that would result in large releases of radioactive material. If the rods become exposed to the air, their zirconium tubes begin to react with oxygen and heat up even more, a type of oxidation fire. At some point, the material inside the tubes melts and can release highly radioactive isotopes such as cesium-137 and iodine-131.

Japan earthquake, nuclear crisis: Fire reignites in reactor at Japan's Fukushima nuclear plant - latimes.com


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 16, 2011)

Chris said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



The spent rods are also not in reactors. That is why they are called spent rods, Idiot.

Want to try again?


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...



An explosion and fire at the pool containing spent fuel rods at the No. 4 reactor of the quake-stricken Fukushima No. 1 nuclear power plant Tuesday could prove more serious than explosions at two other reactors. 

The fire at the pool could potentially pave the way for another explosion that could destroy the building that houses the reactor and release a large amount of highly radioactive materials into the atmosphere. 

At the No. 4 reactor, the pool that contains spent fuel rods is located outside the nuclear pressure vessel and the containment vessel. 

The only thing that separates the pool from the outside world is the concrete building that houses the reactor. 

asahi.com¡ÊÄ«Æü¿·Ê¹¼Ò¡Ë¡§No. 4 reactor poses more danger than other reactors - English

Do you have the balls to apologize?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 16, 2011)

Chris said:


> The company said an estimated 70% of the fuel rods had been damaged at the Unit 1 reactor and 33% at the Unit 2 reactor. Nuclear safety agency spokesman Shigekatsu Omukai said the utility reported the figures to the agency Wednesday.
> 
> Spent fuel at the complex is an increasing focus of concern. Tepco had moved all of the rods from the Unit 4 reactor to the spent-fuel pool sometime after Dec. 1 as part of routine maintenance, meaning the pool contained not only all of the rods accumulated from many years of service but also all of those currently in use.
> 
> ...



And, even if the water all evaporates, which will not happen as long as they can pump ocean water into the pools, the rods will not cause a meltdown.


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > The company said an estimated 70% of the fuel rods had been damaged at the Unit 1 reactor and 33% at the Unit 2 reactor. Nuclear safety agency spokesman Shigekatsu Omukai said the utility reported the figures to the agency Wednesday.
> ...



Still waiting for your apology...


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 16, 2011)

Chris said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



For what? Pointing out that your ignorance is so boundless that even when someone points out how vast it is you cling to it?

Since the reactors pose 0 danger the fact that the suppression pool poses more danger than the reactors does not really surprise me. Nor does the fact that the media prefers to over hype the danger rather than present the facts. If it becomes necessary the Japanese can bury the pool under concrete and eliminate all potential danger.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 16, 2011)

Chris said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Don't hold your breath, I see no reason to apologize for your ignorance, I had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I figured as much.

The spent rods have no containment vessel as I said.

And the reactors pose "0 danger"?

That's a hot one...


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2011)

Workers battling to prevent nuclear meltdown at the stricken Fukushima power plant were temporarily evacuated on Wednesday morning after radiation levels became too dangerous for them to remain.

The withdrawal hampered efforts to secure the safety of the stricken Fukushima Daiichi plant and avert a major radiation leak.

Its operator, Tokyo Electric Power [Tepco] said it was considering using helicopters to spray the crippled No. 4 reactor with water and boric acid &#8211; a fire retardant &#8211; in an attempt to prevent more radiation leaks.

The 50 or so engineers, working around the clock in harsh conditions, spent the morning trying to put out a fire at one reactor and to cool others at risk or overheating and reaching criticality.

The government's chief spokesman, Yukio Edano, said Japan was considering seeking help from the US military.

All six of the plants reactors are experiencing problems following last Friday's earthquake and tsunami, in which an estimated 10,000 people have died.

The workers were ordered to leave the facility after the level of radiation at the plant soared to 10 millisievert per hour - above the level considered harmful to human health &#8211; possibly as a result of radioactive substances being emitted from the No. 2 reactor. The reading later fell to around 6 millisievert per hour, reports said.

The evacuation followed another day of crisis at the plant, which lies 150 miles of Tokyo and had become the focus of the world's attention, even as rescue workers sift through the damage caused by the tsunami along a vast stretch of Japan's northeast coast.

Earlier, officials from the nuclear and industrial safety agency said that 70% of fuel rods at the No. 1 reactor had been significantly damaged, as well as 33% of rods at the No. 2 reactor. The cores of both reactors are believed to have partially melted, Kyodo news agency said.

"We don't know the nature of the damage," said Minoru Ohgoda, spokesman for the country's nuclear safety agency. "It could be either melting, or there might be some holes in them."

Before they were moved to safety the workers had been trying to cool spent nuclear fuel pools at the No. 5 and No. 6 reactors, where temperatures have risen above normal levels.

To compound the workers' problems, a fire broke out at the No. 3 reactor, where a fuel storage pool has overheated and may have let off radioactive steam. Live TV footage showing a large cloud of light grey smoke rising above the plant.

Edano said that there was "a possibility that the No. 3 reactor's containment vessel is damaged".

A blaze also broke out again at the No. 4 reactor, which was already feared to be at risk of leaking radioactivity. The nuclear safety agency reported that flames and smoke were no longer visible half an hour later, but were unable to confirm that the fire had been extinguished.

The No. 4 reactor is an increasing cause for concern. Tepco believes that the storage pool may be boiling, raising the possibility that exposed rods will reach criticality. "The possibility of re-criticality is not zero," a Tepco spokesman said.

Fukushima workers evacuate after radiation spikes | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 16, 2011)

Chris said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



I posted the informed opinion of a man with a PhD in Nuclear Engineering to back up my points, all you have done is rant and cry about the stories you get from ill informed and uneducated reporters. Why is it that you think you have any type of solid ground to stand on.


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2011)

Workers battling to prevent nuclear meltdown at the stricken Fukushima power plant were temporarily evacuated on Wednesday morning after radiation levels became too dangerous for them to remain.

The withdrawal hampered efforts to secure the safety of the stricken Fukushima Daiichi plant and avert a major radiation leak.

Its operator, Tokyo Electric Power [Tepco] said it was considering using helicopters to spray the crippled No. 4 reactor with water and boric acid &#8211; a fire retardant &#8211; in an attempt to prevent more radiation leaks.

The 50 or so engineers, working around the clock in harsh conditions, spent the morning trying to put out a fire at one reactor and to cool others at risk or overheating and reaching criticality.

The government's chief spokesman, Yukio Edano, said Japan was considering seeking help from the US military.

All six of the plants reactors are experiencing problems following last Friday's earthquake and tsunami, in which an estimated 10,000 people have died.

The workers were ordered to leave the facility after the level of radiation at the plant soared to 10 millisievert per hour - above the level considered harmful to human health &#8211; possibly as a result of radioactive substances being emitted from the No. 2 reactor. The reading later fell to around 6 millisievert per hour, reports said.

The evacuation followed another day of crisis at the plant, which lies 150 miles of Tokyo and had become the focus of the world's attention, even as rescue workers sift through the damage caused by the tsunami along a vast stretch of Japan's northeast coast.

Earlier, officials from the nuclear and industrial safety agency said that 70% of fuel rods at the No. 1 reactor had been significantly damaged, as well as 33% of rods at the No. 2 reactor. The cores of both reactors are believed to have partially melted, Kyodo news agency said.

"We don't know the nature of the damage," said Minoru Ohgoda, spokesman for the country's nuclear safety agency. "It could be either melting, or there might be some holes in them."

Before they were moved to safety the workers had been trying to cool spent nuclear fuel pools at the No. 5 and No. 6 reactors, where temperatures have risen above normal levels.

To compound the workers' problems, a fire broke out at the No. 3 reactor, where a fuel storage pool has overheated and may have let off radioactive steam. Live TV footage showing a large cloud of light grey smoke rising above the plant.

Edano said that there was "a possibility that the No. 3 reactor's containment vessel is damaged".

A blaze also broke out again at the No. 4 reactor, which was already feared to be at risk of leaking radioactivity. The nuclear safety agency reported that flames and smoke were no longer visible half an hour later, but were unable to confirm that the fire had been extinguished.

The No. 4 reactor is an increasing cause for concern. Tepco believes that the storage pool may be boiling, raising the possibility that exposed rods will reach criticality. "The possibility of re-criticality is not zero," a Tepco spokesman said.

Fukushima workers evacuate after radiation spikes | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we are on day 6 and the environmental k00ks are still hysterical............as always. Im fascinated by the mental dynamic..........this obsession with the hysterical. Its the same as the global warming crap with all of its inherent alarmism.

Can you just picture nut cases like Chris setting his alarm to get up in the middle of the night to check some far left website to get an update on the Japan reactors? ANd what does he see?

*"Fire re-erupts in 3rd reactor!!!"*


Like the majority of far lefties, they need hysteria in their lives to be meaningful.











Meanwhile, if IM on the Japanese coast, Id be much more fearful of a second mega-aftershock that could create another big wave..........if an epic disaster was going to happen at the reactor, would have happened last weekend.

fAiL


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 16, 2011)

Let's see. We are now facing three reactors with melting cores, two of which have the possibility of having their inner containment vessel breaches. A holding area with more fuel rods than it should have in it continues to catch fire on and off, and a couple more storage areas may be at risk. 

No need to worry folks, just business as ussual.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 16, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> Let's see. We are now facing three reactors with melting cores, two of which have the possibility of having their inner containment vessel breaches. A holding area with more fuel rods than it should have in it continues to catch fire on and off, and a couple more storage areas may be at risk.
> 
> No need to worry folks, just business as ussual.





Like I said in above post............


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 16, 2011)

Where's Kirk or Picard when you need them?

They never abandoned an eminent breach in the warp core, and always found a way out of a nasty scrape.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep. Problem is this is reality and not fiction. Not that many happy-ever-afters in reality.


----------



## Liability (Mar 16, 2011)

Recognizing the obvious dangers in the horrendous situation in Japan is not the same thing as being an undue alarmist.

The quake did hit followed by the tsunamis.  The nuclear facilities WERE damaged, obviously, and there have been fires, explosions, radiation leakage and the situation is still FAR from being even close to "under control."  As time passes, the risks increase and  a complete core meltdown (or more than one of them) continues to get progressively less and less avoidable.

There are very likely going to be major environmental impacts from this, as well as a spike in radiation illnesses, cancers and deaths.

Does this mean that we need to toss up our hands and abandon nuclear as an alternative energy source?  Nope.  But does it mean that we have damn good reason to consider imposing major design and construction requirements on all such facilities, maybe even going so far as to do retrofit plants already in operation?  I say, "yes."

In the meanwhile, the most immediate and pressing concerns are the human victims of this almost unbelievable triple hit of disasters.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 16, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> Yep. Problem is this is reality and not fiction. Not that many happy-ever-afters in reality.




So whats the over/under on the death toll from the fallout according to Rocks????

1 million?

2 million?


At least the k00ks are consistent............they live in the hysterical..........

The KING sheep of the USMessage Board...........


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 16, 2011)

*At present, one level less than Chernobyl.*

Institute for Science and International Security &#8250; ISIS Reports &#8250; Japan &#8250; ISIS Statement on Events at Fukushima Daiichi Nuclear Site in Japan

ISIS Reports
ISIS Statement on Events at Fukushima Daiichi Nuclear Site in Japan 
March 15, 2011


ISIS assesses that the situation at the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant has worsened considerably.  The explosion in the Unit 2 reactor, the third so far, and the fire in the spent fuel pond in the reactor building for Unit 41 means that this accident can no longer be viewed as a level 4 on the International Nuclear and Radiological Events (INES) scale that ranks events from 1 to 7.  A level 4 incident involves only local radiological consequences.  This event is now closer to a level 6, and it may unfortunately reach a level 7.  

A level 6 event means that consequences are broader and countermeasures are needed to deal with the radioactive contamination.  A level 7 event would constitute a larger release of radioactive material, and would require further extended countermeasures. The international community should increase assistance to Japan to both contain the emergency at the reactors and to address the wider contamination. We need to find a solution together.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 16, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> *At present, one level less than Chernobyl.*
> 
> Institute for Science and International Security  ISIS Reports  Japan  ISIS Statement on Events at Fukushima Daiichi Nuclear Site in Japan
> 
> ...









[/IMG]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 16, 2011)

Go to the article so you can access the links provided.



> DO NOT believe the news articles about deadly radiation threatening Tokyo. No officials have suggested that there is a need to evacuate the city. While there is a possible threat to the safety of people living within 30 kilometers of the Fukushima nuclear plant, there is absolutely no indication that significant amounts of radiation will threaten other areas. There is no reliable information out there that indicates that radiation leaks that have taken place or will take place in the future will threaten Tokyo, and the notion that the United States or Europe might be in danger is pretty much insane.
> 
> For reliable level-headed reports on what is actually happening here in Japan, please consult the following links:
> 
> ...



Japan & Nuclear Radiation: Fear Mongering vs. Facts | Japan Probe


----------



## Ravi (Mar 16, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> Go to the article so you can access the links provided.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I haven't seen any news articles or reports claiming that deadly radiation is threatening Tokyo.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh, my bad...the Star and Drudge...well, I wouldn't call them credible news sources.


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Go to the article so you can access the links provided.
> ...



That's because there haven't been any.

It's a strawman argument set up by corporate shills like the Wall Street Journal, National Review, etc...


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's what is happening now...

Tokyo (CNN) -- A white cloud of smoke or steam rising above Japan's Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant on Wednesday may have been caused by a breach in the containment vessel in one of its reactors, government officials said.

Chief Cabinet Secretary Yukio Edano said a breach in the No. 3 reactor's containment vessel -- the steel and concrete shell that insulates radioactive material inside -- may have brought about the smoke.

Officials asked workers at the plant to evacuate temporarily earlier Wednesday after the smoke rose above the plant and radiation levels spiked. Authorities later allowed them to return after radiation levels fell, the Tokyo Electric Power Company said.

Radiation levels at the plant have surged and dropped repeatedly over the past few days. The most recent spike "probably" occurred "because the containment vessel in reactor No. 3 has been damaged," a spokesman for Japan's nuclear safety agency later told reporters.

Earlier in the day, officials spotted a fire in the plant's No. 4 reactor building. But 30 minutes later, flames were no longer visible, the Tokyo power company said.

Photographs of the building released by the power company Wednesday showed a massive hole in a wall and significant deterioration in the roof.

News of the blaze renewed concern over spent fuel rods sitting in an uncovered pool inside, which would release dangerous radiation if they caught fire.

"Each time there was one of these fires, the danger to those spent fuel ponds increases, because they're not contained. ...If they are compromised, it would be very serious indeed," said James Walsh, a CNN contributor and research associate at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology's security studies program.

Agency: Damaged container may be causing smoke, radiation spike - CNN.com


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 16, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Go to the article so you can access the links provided.
> ...



There are articles mentioning radiation in Tokyo.  Just pointing out that there is a lot of media hype going on.  The folks in charge in Japan don't fully understand what is/has happened because it's still unfolding so how the media can print things like 'Chernobyl Happening' and the like need to be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 16, 2011)

Here are some Live Real Time Links to Geiger-Counter Nuclear Radiation Monitors in Japan

*Tokyo, Japan Live Geiger-Counter Link*

*Chiba, Japan Live Geiger-Counter Link*

Here are the levels for Radiation poisoning chart

1 mSv = 100 mrem = 0.1 rem so this would be normal radiation levels.
1 rad = 0.01 gray (Gy); 1 Gy = 100 rad; 
1 rem = 0.01 Sievert (Sv); 1Sv = 100 rem 
1 rad= 1 rem; 1 Gv = 1 Sv 

There are rolling black-outs in Japan so these links go down periodically.

Yesterday the Chiba Geiger-Counter was up to 1.8 - I think 3 or less is good.

Please Post other live Geiger Geiger-Counter links if you have them.


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



The press has not hyped anything.

There are six nuclear reactors in trouble with damaged rods, explosions, and releases of radiation.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 16, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


I have read and heard that radiation has been detected in Tokyo but a low levels that are not dangerous. Not sure how that is considered media hype.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 16, 2011)

Chris said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Uh, yes there have.



> In Tokyo, the metropolitan government said Tuesday that it had detected radiation levels 20 times above normal over the city



http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/16/world/asia/16nuclear.html?pagewanted=2&_r=1&emc=na




> Japan raced to avert a catastrophe after fire broke out at a quake-crippled nuclear plant that has already sent low levels of radiation wafting into Tokyo and prompted some people to flee the capital.
> 
> Officials in Tokyo said radiation in the capital was 10 times normal at one point but not a threat to human health in the sprawling high-tech city of 13 million people.



Reactor fire deepens Japan's multiple crises - BuenosAiresHerald.com



> Thousands flee Tokyo as radiation levels reach danger levels & fears of meltdown at nuclear plant grow
> 
> Mar 16 2011 By John Ferguson
> 
> ...



Japanese tsunami: Thousands flee Tokyo as radiation levels reach danger levels & fears of meltdown at nuclear plant grow - The Daily Record


----------



## Valerie (Mar 16, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




Yes, before the leaks got worse they were saying the prevailing winds usually come from the west and would blow the radiation out to the Pacific...It just so happened that yesterday there was a bit of rain and snow and the wind was swirling from the northeast and blowing toward Tokyo. Just to make a terrible situation even worse.


That's the last I heard but I don't know yet if they've actually measured any radiation down in Tokyo...?


----------



## Valerie (Mar 16, 2011)

> *Radiation poses only slight risk to nervous Tokyo: experts*
> 
> Dozens of workers battling to control radiation at Japan's stricken reactors face a far greater risk of developing cancer than normal, but Tokyo residents are within the safe range for exposure, U.S. nuclear experts said.
> 
> ...



Radiation poses only slight risk to nervous Tokyo: experts | Reuters


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2011)

Typical right wing propaganda.

When a nuclear plant has damaged rods, explosions, and radiation releases, they attack THE PRESS.

Likewise when Republican tax cuts for the wealthy create massive budget deficits, they attack THE TEACHERS.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 16, 2011)

Chris said:


> Typical right wing propaganda.
> 
> When a nuclear plant has damaged rods, explosions, and radiation releases, they attack THE PRESS.
> 
> Likewise when Republican tax cuts for the wealthy create massive budget deficits, they attack THE TEACHERS.



Did you miss this?  It's hype.



> Thousands flee Tokyo as radiation levels reach danger levels & fears of meltdown at nuclear plant grow
> 
> Mar 16 2011 By John Ferguson
> 
> ...



Japanese tsunami: Thousands flee Tokyo as radiation levels reach danger levels & fears of meltdown at nuclear plant grow - The Daily Record

Or this



> State and county officials spent much of Tuesday trying to keep people calm by saying that getting the pills wasn't necessary, but then the United States surgeon general supported the idea as a worthy "precaution."
> 
> U.S. Surgeon General Regina Benjamin is in the Bay Area touring a peninsula hospital. NBC Bay Area reporter Damian Trujillo asked her about the run on [iodine] tablets and Dr. Benjamin said although she wasn't aware of people stocking up, she did not think that would be an overreaction. She said it was right to be prepared.



http://nation.foxnews.com/surgeon-g...urgeon-general-tells-west-coasters-buy-iodine

No one is saying this isn't a horrible situation unfolding but I've read many articles with 'the next Chernobyl' type information.  That isn't true (and can't be because Japans reactors are completely different then Chernobyls) but it's being hyped as such by the media.

Cripes, just find more info than a few news articles is all.

Why do you guys always turn everything into a fight?

And what the hell do Republicans, taxes, or unions have to do with what's happening in Japan?  

You're


----------



## boedicca (Mar 16, 2011)

Chris said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




B'loney.  The press has sensationalized this tragedy and encouraged people to fear another Chernobyl.   As has been oft noted by me and others recently, the Japanese reactors are of a very different design with layers of safeguards which Chernobyl lacked.

The bigger danger to the Japanese from the destruction of these reactors is the lack of power causing millions to live in freezing conditions.    10,000 are dead due to the earthquake and tsunami.   The survivors lack food, water, and power.   The sewage has either been disrupted or destroyed, which is going to enable a big host of nasty diseases to flourish.

But it's much more important to scare people in CA to pay $500 for 14 Iodine tablets (which won't do anything as the delivery of radiation is often via tainted milk, which won't show up until any radiation works its way through the food chain).  And the chance of radiation reaching the U.S. is highly unlikely.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 16, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


The spent rods are being kept in a containment pool of water.  After that, they are moved outside the facility to an onsite area.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 16, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Admit you are wrong and move on.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 16, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> Let's see. We are now facing three reactors with melting cores, two of which have the possibility of having their inner containment vessel breaches. A holding area with more fuel rods than it should have in it continues to catch fire on and off, and a couple more storage areas may be at risk.
> 
> No need to worry folks, just business as usual.



Private industry demonstrating it's greater competence over government once again.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 16, 2011)

Liability said:


> Recognizing the obvious dangers in the horrendous situation in Japan is not the same thing as being an undue alarmist.
> 
> The quake did hit followed by the tsunamis.  The nuclear facilities WERE damaged, obviously, and there have been fires, explosions, radiation leakage and the situation is still FAR from being even close to "under control."  As time passes, the risks increase and  a complete core meltdown (or more than one of them) continues to get progressively less and less avoidable.
> 
> ...



Even if it raises taxes?  Because, as we've been told over and over by well-meaning Republicans:  we have no money!


----------



## Ravi (Mar 16, 2011)

Zoomie...people ARE leaving Tokyo. That isn't hype, it is a fact. They are leaving because they fear radiation. Some airlines are refusing to even go to the Tokyo airport.


----------



## Valerie (Mar 16, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Zoomie...people ARE leaving Tokyo. That isn't hype, it is a fact. They are leaving because they fear radiation. Some airlines are refusing to even go to the Tokyo airport.





Yeah, I don't know why people are blowing this off as if it's just "hype".  

It's an extremely serious situation that is still unfolding and even the experts aren't sure what will happen...It's just smart to stay informed.  Many of us have loved ones over there or are simply just concerned for the fate of the Japanese people.


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 16, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Zoomie...people ARE leaving Tokyo. That isn't hype, it is a fact. They are leaving because they fear radiation. Some airlines are refusing to even go to the Tokyo airport.
> ...



It's all relative. The danger of the radiation to those who live there is much less than the deaths that have already occured as a result of a natural phenomenon of nature. The dangers to anyone outside of Japan is minute.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 16, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Zoomie...people ARE leaving Tokyo. That isn't hype, it is a fact. They are leaving because they fear radiation. Some airlines are refusing to even go to the Tokyo airport.
> ...


Exactly. It's a decision people just have to make for themselves. Maybe the radiation will get worse, and maybe it won't. But a rational decision would be to leave...I sure as hell would.

These are the very same people that criticize those that didn't believe the "hype" before Katrina...


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 16, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Leave and go where and with what ? Tens of thousands of these people have nothing. They have strong emotional ties to thier country and their neighbors. It's far easier to help them if the remain in shelters that are not in danger of radiation.


----------



## Valerie (Mar 16, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...





Yeah, and the looting comparison to Katrina bugs me too, BTW.  As if that is the true standard of American behavior in a crisis.   



Yes, as far as the hype and supposed over reaction...Let's not forget the people in the second WTC tower were told to go back to their desks as they learned the plane had only hit the other tower and they were not at risk.  Those who did not listen to that official announcement and left the building anyway are the ones who lived to tell the tale.

Yesterday with the winds suddenly blowing from the northeast and the precipitation weighing down the radiation, it was just another terrible twist of fate for Japan.  

I know people who live in Tokyo and they are now leaving...


----------



## Valerie (Mar 16, 2011)

> *Reporter's notebook: After disasters comes the exodus from Tokyo*
> 
> Lines at Tokyo's Haneda Airport weave back and forth across the departure terminal. Families fill the seats, awaiting flights to Japan's southern and northern islands.
> 
> ...


Reporter's notebook: After disasters comes the exodus from Tokyo - CNN.com


----------



## skeptic (Mar 16, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Leave and go where and with what ? Tens of thousands of these people have nothing. They have strong emotional ties to thier country and their neighbors. It's far easier to help them if the remain in shelters that are not in danger of radiation.



It's looking more and more like several hundred thousand people will need to be relocated not only because of local radiation but because of cumulative infrastructure collapse.

I wouldn't be surprised if the 20 km evacuation circle is maintained for months or years.


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 16, 2011)

skeptic said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Leave and go where and with what ? Tens of thousands of these people have nothing. They have strong emotional ties to thier country and their neighbors. It's far easier to help them if the remain in shelters that are not in danger of radiation.
> ...



I bet very few will leave Japan and they will be encouraged to go to selected sites that have the resources and room for them. Just yelling "run" ain't a great idea.
Americans should familiarize themselves with their own evacuation plans for their area.


----------



## skeptic (Mar 16, 2011)

Japan isn't exactly brimming with unclaimed land. If 200K have already been evaced from a region that they may never be able to return to, and several whole towns have been leveled, a massive relocation sounds requisite.


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 16, 2011)

skeptic said:


> Japan isn't exactly brimming with unclaimed land. If 200K have already been evaced from a region that they may never be able to return to, and several whole towns have been leveled, a massive relocation sounds requisite.



The Gobi desert has lots of land but I don't think that would be the greatest of relocation sites either. I believe they will continue to use larger evacuation centers for the short term as they are logistically easier to supply with vital life support needs. As they recovery progresses they will gradually spread out into places that are relatively safe.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 16, 2011)

Tokyo & Chiba Japan radiation levels are declining.

Amateur Radiation Detection & Experimentation: Radioactive Dust


> Did you know that the dust that's in the air and settling all over your house (and computer monitor) is radioactive? It's true, it contains radioactive decay products from naturally occuring Uranium and Thorium.
> 
> As an experiment, I wiped some dust from the TV screen onto a tissue, and placed it in front of the radiation detector. The reading went from a background reading around 10 CPM to around 1300 CPM, or 130 times the reading!
> 
> ...



*Tokyo, Japan Live Geiger-Counter Link*

*Chiba, Japan Live Geiger-Counter Link*

Tokyo = 13.83cpm
Chiba = 0.18 I think it is reading in SV so it = 18.00cpm
These readings mean the radiation is barely above normal everyday background radiation.

Stress from people thinking they were exposed to radiation has killed more people than actual radiation ever has.


----------



## Valerie (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, we are all exposed to certain levels of radiation from various sources all the time.

In Tokyo yesterday there was a measurement of ten times more radiation than normal which is what suddenly got everyone more concerned than the day before.





> *Radiation levels in Tokyo, one of the world's most populous cities, rose 10 times above average Tuesday evening*, spreading fear among many of the 33 million residents in the metropolitan area.
> 
> The best advice experts could give them was to stay indoors, close the windows and avoid breathing bad air -- steps very similar to those for handling a smog alert or avoiding influenza.
> 
> ...


----------



## polarbear (Mar 16, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Where have you been?!?!?
> 
> You heard any confirmation on whether they evacuated or not? At the press conference, they said they had, now there is confusion.
> 
> See the wind? Right back on them



What the hell is the matter with You? Can`t wait to gloat over higher victim numbers?


> See the wind? Right back on them


Just the way You like it!.....Bastards like You should be shoved head first down a toilet! 



*Where the F... have You been?*

+++ Liveticker +++: Dritter Fukushima-Reaktor offenbar intakt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Panorama


> Dritter Fukushima-Reaktor offenbar* intakt*




"Intakt" translates to* undamaged*...as a visual inspection @ 14:51  today revealed
*There is absolutely no damage to the containment*
And that is the same reactor You have been gloating over, 
since You started posting Your despicable accident rubber necking crap here

What the F...are You reading ? The National Enquirer with fat bloody red ink headlines ?

Assholes like You and Your friends here don`t want to hear that, *You just want to gloat over the worst possible news...*

And for today *the worst possible news is *that the plan to water bomb the No. 4 Daiichi complex with a helicopter the way You combat a forest fire failed.

I don`t want to check and I won`t have to, to know what freaks like you  wrote during the Gulf Oil Spill...each time an attempt failed every  Al Gore asshole-licker was  jubilant ....
and it totally fucked up Your perverse jollies when the well head was sealed.

Assholes like You would have loved it, had the chopper crashed and You could gloat over yet another "nuclear explosion"...
*fuck people like You are disgusting! *


----------



## Valerie (Mar 16, 2011)

BTW...As for the OP...Not sure if anyone has already posted this yet, but the evacuation of the workers was only temporary...





> *Japan grateful to 'hero' nuke workers*
> 
> 
> The heroes risking their lives on the front line of Japan's nuclear crisis - some 50 workers at the crippled Fukushima nuclear plant - are being watched by a grateful and anxious nation.
> ...


----------



## skeptic (Mar 16, 2011)

polarbear said:


> "Intakt" translates to* undamaged*...as a visual inspection @ 14:51  today revealed
> *There is absolutely no damage to the containment*
> And that is the same reactor You have been gloating over,



That's funny, you are clearly looking at the wrong reactor.

The first one on the left is clearly #1, the first to explode. The second one is undamaged and the third looks like the building is all but demolished. Provided that they were numbered in order it is the third and most damaged building he was talking about.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 16, 2011)

None of the 50 workers that remained at those reactors have come down with radiation poisoning. That means there ain't shit coming out of those reactors.


----------



## editec (Mar 16, 2011)

We can speculate, we can posit, we can made scientific-wild-assed-guesses, but it seems fairly obvious that _even the people on the scene_ are, _as yet, not entirely _sure just how much and what kind of damage has been done.

And if they don't know, because they as yet cannot get close enough to determine what is happening?

Then it is the height of silliness for us to be telling ourselves either the crises has past or the crises is getting worse.

I think it safe to suggest that given the choice, the folks dealing with these problems would rather be home in bed.

The fact that they're NOT, indicates that they must think something is going on worthy of their attention.

Beyond that nobody here knows NOTHING except what we're reading from a press who likely ALSO knows nothing.


----------



## Valerie (Mar 16, 2011)

KissMy said:


> None of the 50 workers that remained at those reactors have come down with radiation poisoning. *That means there ain't shit coming out of those reactors*.




  



The workers are wearing protective gear and when the ground levels elevated they were evacuated until the levels went back down again...






> The stricken Fukushima Daiichi power facility has sent low levels of radiation wafting into Tokyo, spreading alarm in the city and internationally.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Valerie (Mar 16, 2011)

> *The ongoing radioactivity releases from damaged nuclear reactors in Japan *after last week's historic earthquake *are creating "one of the most challenging humanitarian operations ever conducted," *according to Cmdr. Jeff Davis, a spokesman for the U.S. Navy's 7th Fleet in Japan.
> 
> Davis said Tuesday that for the second time, *U.S. helicopter crews have been exposed to elevated, albeit low, levels of radiation during flights near Japan's nuclear reactors. *In addition, the Navy is moving three incoming ships to a new location because of "radiological and navigation hazards" at their intended destination on the eastern coast of Honshu, according to Davis.
> 
> ...



Navy says radiation releases pose challenging environment - CNN.com


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 16, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Zoomie...people ARE leaving Tokyo. That isn't hype, it is a fact. They are leaving because they fear radiation. Some airlines are refusing to even go to the Tokyo airport.



The leaving part isn't the hype.  



> Thousands flee Tokyo as radiation levels reach danger levels & fears of meltdown at nuclear plant grow.



The radiation levels in Tokyo aren't reaching dangerous levels but reports are saying such, causing panic.  

All I'm saying is that the folks dealing with this situation don't know fully what's happening and neither does the media . . .but that isn't stopping the media hyping it.



> A little radiation was also detected in Tokyo, triggering panic buying of food and water.
> 
> Given the reported radiation levels, John Price, an Australian-based nuclear safety expert, said he saw few health risks for the general public so far. He was concerned for the workers, who he said were almost certainly working in full body suits and breathing through respirators. The workers at the forefront of the fight  a core team of about 180  had been regularly rotated in and out of the danger zone to minimize their radiation exposure.
> 
> ...



Japan nuclear emergency workers to return to plant - Yahoo! News

Maybe things are 10 times worse than we think . . or maybe they are just as bad as we think . . or maybe they're not as bad as we think.  

Point is, no one really knows and it's all guesstimates at this point in time.  Media reporting things being worse than they are is just adding fuel to an already horrendous situation.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 16, 2011)

kissmy said:


> none of the 50 workers that remained at those reactors have come down with radiation poisoning. That means there ain't shit coming out of those reactors.




moron alert!


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Mar 16, 2011)

It looks like the Japanese are trying to hold things together with chewing gum and fishing line.  Nothing good can come from starting a full scale panic, but it does look like things are getting away from them.

What I did not know was that even after the control rods are down they still need pumps going, and that they need electricity in to keep the water going.      It looks like they didn't budget for a total power shutdown *to* the reactors for this long in case of problems, and they seem to have forgotten the damage from tsunamis in their disaster readiness preparations.

This pretty much puts paid to nuclear for good as a power source in the future.

Germany has long been planning to shut down all its reactors, but they have  been putting it off, as the alternative is worse  (really incredibly dirty coal). They had recently decided to extend the working life of plants by 12 years.   After this  they have closed down 7 plants.   There is no way any new plants will ever  be built here.

The silence of the Japanese authorities is worrisome.   Japanese officialdom, like officialdom world over, but taken to 11, is to crow when things are positive, and hide when things go badly.   Were I japanese, I would be very very worried right now because of the silence.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 16, 2011)

The emperor of Japan is praying for his people...that would scare the shit out of me.


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 16, 2011)

Ravi said:


> The emperor of Japan is praying for his people...that would scare the shit out of me.



Things that are normal for other people always scare the shit out of you.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 16, 2011)

> Tokyo Electric Power Co. spokesman Naoki Tsunoda said the new power line to the Fukushima Dai-ichi plant is almost finished and that officials plan to try it "as soon as possible," but he could not say exactly when.
> 
> The new line would revive electric-powered pumps, allowing the company to maintain a steady water supply to troubled reactors and spent fuel storage ponds, keeping them cool. The company is also trying to repair its existing disabled power line.



New power line may ease crisis at Japan nuke plant - Yahoo! News


----------



## skeptic (Mar 16, 2011)

600-1000 millisiervients which is nearly a lifetime dose.

No water in the fuel tank holding fuel for #4 reactor, and workers can't even do the minimal work to try to restore water because radiation levels too high.

A US team pulled out and is heading home because it is too dangerous to work.

It's all coming unglued.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 16, 2011)

Chris said:


> Workers battling to prevent nuclear meltdown at the stricken Fukushima power plant were temporarily evacuated on Wednesday morning after radiation levels became too dangerous for them to remain.
> 
> The withdrawal hampered efforts to secure the safety of the stricken Fukushima Daiichi plant and avert a major radiation leak.
> 
> ...



Are you going to admit that your OP claim that there are no containment vessels around 3 of the reactors was a lie?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 16, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> Let's see. We are now facing three reactors with melting cores, two of which have the possibility of having their inner containment vessel breaches. A holding area with more fuel rods than it should have in it continues to catch fire on and off, and a couple more storage areas may be at risk.
> 
> No need to worry folks, just business as ussual.



No, what we have is 6 reactors that are rapidly cooling as the residual heat from the nuclear reactions they sustained dissipates. The lack of cooling has resulted in some damage to the fuel rods, and it is believed that 2 of the containment buildings are cracked.

How serious are the cracks? At this point no one knows because the safety regulations prevent anyone from getting close enough to actually examine them. I will point out that just because a containment building is cracked, that does not mean that containment is breached. Yet you prefer to come down solidly on the side of hysteria and make the situation worse than it is. I want to acknowledge your attempt to fuel panic, and point out that by jumping on that bandwagon you have forfeited any claim you think you have to any type of scientific expertise in any subject whatever.

Every single scientist interviewed by the media has said that there is no danger of a meltdown, and that all they are dealing with is the same effect you have when you take a hot pan out of the oven. Not just a majority, or a consensus, it is unanimous. You can no longer credibly point out to anyone how they reject science in anything you support.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 16, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



If you have granite counter tops in your house they will peg a Geiger counter. Radiation is always detectable, so pointing out that some has been detected is the equivalent of pointing out that we breathe air. Why mention it unless you are trying to scare people?


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 16, 2011)

Ravi said:


> The emperor of Japan is praying for his people...that would scare the shit out of me.



Is it worse than Obama praying for them?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 16, 2011)

Chris said:


> Typical right wing propaganda.
> 
> When a nuclear plant has damaged rods, explosions, and radiation releases, they attack THE PRESS.
> 
> Likewise when Republican tax cuts for the wealthy create massive budget deficits, they attack THE TEACHERS.



Typical left wing propaganda.

When a tsunami literally wipes out an entire seaboard they shut down nuclear reactors that are not built in earthquake zones and attack the scientists who point out how absurd that is.

Likewise, when the Democratic sweetheart pensions that support the public sector workers create massive budget monsters, they attack the TAXPAYERS.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 16, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Exactly my point. The OP claimed that 3 reactor cores had no containment buildings. When I called him on that he started babbling about spent fuel rods and suppression pools.


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Workers battling to prevent nuclear meltdown at the stricken Fukushima power plant were temporarily evacuated on Wednesday morning after radiation levels became too dangerous for them to remain.
> ...



I already proved you wrong.

There are no containment vessels around the spent fuel rods in 4, 5, and 6.

Keep trying though. One day you may get it right.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 16, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Admit that I was wrong that the containment vessels are still there? First you have to prove that I was wrong, and that Chris was right, that those containment vessels do not exist.


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



There is no fuel in reactors 4, 5, and 6, except the spent rods with no containment vessels.

Do you get it now?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 16, 2011)

Valerie said:


> > *The ongoing radioactivity releases from damaged nuclear reactors in Japan *after last week's historic earthquake *are creating "one of the most challenging humanitarian operations ever conducted," *according to Cmdr. Jeff Davis, a spokesman for the U.S. Navy's 7th Fleet in Japan.
> >
> > Davis said Tuesday that for the second time, *U.S. helicopter crews have been exposed to elevated, albeit low, levels of radiation during flights near Japan's nuclear reactors. *In addition, the Navy is moving three incoming ships to a new location because of "radiological and navigation hazards" at their intended destination on the eastern coast of Honshu, according to Davis.
> >
> ...



People who live on top of 6 nuclear reactors always find it challenging when politicians tell them that they cannot get closer than 50 miles to a nuclear reactor.

Just saying.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 16, 2011)

skeptic said:


> 600-1000 millisiervients which is nearly a lifetime dose.
> 
> No water in the fuel tank holding fuel for #4 reactor, and workers can't even do the minimal work to try to restore water because radiation levels too high.
> 
> ...



I guess that depends on where you live. In parts of the Iran, India, and Europe it would take 20 years to reach that dose level, and I am pretty sure they live around 3 to 4 times that long. 

BBC News - Q&A: Health effects of radiation exposure

Thank you for contributing to the hype and panic and making the world a worse place to live.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 16, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


 Higher levels of radiation than normal.

Nice to see how easily you place your trust in the government when you want to believe.


----------



## skeptic (Mar 16, 2011)

from your article:


> *Exposure to moderate levels of radiation - above one gray - can result in radiation sickness, which produces a range of symptoms.
> 
> Nausea and vomiting often begin within hours of exposure, followed by diarrhoea, headaches and fever.*
> 
> ...



My understanding is that 1000 millisiervierts = 1 gray.

Yes, it does Sievert - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So, you were saying what exactly?


----------



## Ravi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey, Windbag...how about you go on over there and see what is really going on and report back to us?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 16, 2011)

Chris said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I see.

What you are actually lying about is something else. You say there are 6 reactors, 4 of which have partial meltdowns, and 3 of them have no fuel in the core.

4 + 3 = 6


----------



## Valerie (Mar 16, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...





IIRC...He was one crying over the airport scanner radiation exposure?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 16, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Granite counter tops have a higher radiation level than normal background radiation. A lot higher than the 10 to 20 times being reported in Tokyo.

Nice to see how easy it is for you to miss my point.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 16, 2011)

Nuclear Power Plant Explosion | Fukushima Nuclear Power Plant | Nuclear Accident

Now, a fifth reactor at the power plant complex is losing water level. The operators are using the (what seems to be) undamaged emergency diesel generator from Unit No. 6 to make enough electricity so that both Units No. 5 and 6 can run the pumps necessary to keep their cores covered with water. The operators at Fukushima seem to be doing as good a job as the situation allows. They should be commended.


Also this morning (March 16), it has been reported that the fire in the refueling deck area of Unit No. 4 has re-ignited. It took nearly three hours to put this one out largely due to a reduced workforce at the power plant complex. The reactor was not on fire, which was broadcast by a few news media outlets. 

Also, the previous press reports of the containment structural damage at Unit No. 3 releasing raw radioactive steam into the outside environment, were incorrect. As we now know has been the case with Unit No. 4, the steam being seen is coming from the evaporation of the Unit No. 3 spent fuel pool. Not the reactor containment itself. It seems the containment is still doing its job quite well. Hey, three foot thick, steel reinforced concrete is pretty darn difficult to blow open.


----------



## k2skier (Mar 16, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Six abandoned reactors...four with partial meltdowns and three with spent fuel rods and no containment vessel. This is a disaster of the first magnitude for the people of Japan.
> ...



Do you put your foot in your ignorant mouth often? Or is this a special occasion?

Questions persisted for decades about the ability of the Mark 1 to handle the immense pressures that would result if the reactor lost cooling power

Fukushima: Mark 1 Nuclear Reactor Design Caused GE Scientist To Quit In Protest

The problems we identified in 1975 were that, in doing the design of the containment, they did not take into account the dynamic loads that could be experienced with a loss of coolant," 

Fukushima: Mark 1 Nuclear Reactor Design Caused GE Scientist To Quit In Protest - ABC News


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 16, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



No.

I was pointing out that the type of radiation from one of the two scanners being used is ionizing radiation, which has been proven to have harmful effects in smaller doses than the government is saying is safe. There is a difference between normal background radiation from radioactivity and that generated by machines that are designed in such a way as to penetrate the top layers of your skin and reflect off your cells. One is something we live with, and the other is something we should avoid because it is more dangerous than normal x-rays.


----------



## Valerie (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 16, 2011)

k2skier said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Ancient history.

The fact is that all of the reactors completely shut down, just as they were designed to do in the even of an earthquake. There were no breaches during the 40 years of operation despite the concerns you point out, and the danger now is not from the pressure sustained during the reaction, it is from a complete failure of all backup cooling systems because a tsunami wiped out both the backup generators and the grid supply of power that would normally be used to run the pumps. Something I feel free to point out that not even the people with 20/20 hindsight foresaw.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 16, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Yep, airport scanners: bad. Nuclear meltdowns: no big deal.


----------



## k2skier (Mar 16, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> k2skier said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Try reading, (with comprehension this time) the whole article, then read up on GE Mark 1 reactors...They were a poor design and had to be retro fitted with upgrades that MAY help under catastrophic failures, like they have now.

To say it's impossible for a complete meltdown is beyond ignorant at this point, pure speculation...

Undoubtedly, he said, *the containment structures at that Fukushima Daiichi plant are facing significant amounts of pressure -- and testing the very questions he was studying on paper more than three decades earlier*. While he knew then that the Mark 1 had design limits, he said, no one knows now whether those limits will be surpassed.


----------



## Valerie (Mar 16, 2011)

k2skier said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > k2skier said:
> ...





I was just reading about that!




> *
> GE Trio Quit in 1970s Over Japan Reactor Design*
> 
> GE Trio Quit in 1970s Over Japan Reactor Design, ABC Says - Bloomberg


----------



## k2skier (Mar 16, 2011)

General Electric Mark 1 Reactor &#8216;Cheaper and Easier&#8217; to Build | Taylor Marsh &#8211; TaylorMarsh.com &#8211; News, Opinion and Weblog on Progressive Politics

The warnings were stark and issued repeatedly as far back as 1972: If the cooling systems ever failed at a Mark 1 nuclear reactor, the primary containment vessel surrounding the reactor would probably burst as the fuel rods inside overheated. Dangerous radiation would spew into the environment.

Now, with one Mark 1 containment vessel damaged at the embattled Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant and other vessels there under severe strain, the weaknesses of the design  developed in the 1960s by General Electric  could be contributing to the unfolding catastrophe.



 G.E. began making the Mark 1 boiling-water reactors in the 1960s, marketing them as cheaper and easier to build  in part because they used a comparatively smaller and less expensive containment structure.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 16, 2011)

k2skier said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > k2skier said:
> ...



I already admitted the design is considered to be flawed. How does that change my point that they have worked until now?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 16, 2011)

k2skier said:


> General Electric Mark 1 Reactor Cheaper and Easier to Build*|*Taylor Marsh  TaylorMarsh.com  News, Opinion and Weblog on Progressive Politics
> 
> The warnings were stark and issued repeatedly as far back as 1972: If the cooling systems ever failed at a Mark 1 nuclear reactor, the primary containment vessel surrounding the reactor would probably burst as the fuel rods inside overheated. Dangerous radiation would spew into the environment.
> 
> ...



Yet they have not burst, despite your attempts to make me fear for all life on the planet.


----------



## skeptic (Mar 16, 2011)

Didn't two of them burst this week?


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 16, 2011)

The emergency is far from over, and Fox news just made some alarming statements concerning one of the reactors. Have to see what the accuracy of those statements are.


----------



## The Gadfly (Mar 16, 2011)

I think this still-evolving situation is just a bit more important than scoring political debating points and arguing with each other. The fact is that a reactor of this rather old design has never been tested under these circumstances; hence the end result remains uncertain to some degree we cannot precisely know. Meanwhile, the Japanese have suffered a terrible disaster, and at the very least, this is going to complicate their recovery process.Could we please have a little more concern for them, and a little less for our personal political agendas?


----------



## KissMy (Mar 16, 2011)

There are many ship based power stations in the world. These troubled nuclear power plants are located right on the ocean. There is no excuse for not ordering one of these ships to that shore to connect to the power plants & provide the power need to run the cooling system.










They could have even brought in some smaller generators to replace the failed back-up generators in the amount of time that has elapsed. The Japanese power company & government have failed to do their jobs properly.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 16, 2011)

skeptic said:


> Didn't two of them burst this week?



How would you define burst?


----------



## skeptic (Mar 16, 2011)

I can't, but reports indicate that two containment vessels breached due to explosions.

Ask me months from now when they have a chance to inspect the reactors up close and personal.

Meanwhile at present all indications are that this event is proving you wrong.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 17, 2011)

skeptic said:


> I can't, but reports indicate that two containment vessels breached due to explosions.
> 
> Ask me months from now when they have a chance to inspect the reactors up close and personal.
> 
> Meanwhile at present all indications are that this event is proving you wrong.



The reports I trust say the vessels might have cracked due to hydrogen explosions outside the vessels, not inside. As for me being wrong, I am trusting my education, and the scientists who understand the stuff even better than I do. The cores no longer generate enough heat to actually meltdown, the only thing we have to do is keep cooling the water in the primary coolant loop. That is a problem because the secondary system, and all the backups, are offline.

The only reason the suppression pools are even being mentioned at this point is that they have developed leaks which allow the water to drain out. In other words, all that is needed to avert all the catastrophe everyone is projecting is some water and power.


----------



## AmericanMade76 (Mar 17, 2011)

God Help Them


----------



## Chris (Mar 17, 2011)

In Washington, Nuclear Regulatory Commission Chairman Gregory Jaczko said at a congressional hearing that all of the water had evaporated from the spent-fuel pool at the No. 4 reactor. Japanese officials contended Thursday that military spotters had confirmed from the air that there was still water in the pool.

Acting on Jaczko's advice, the White House made its recommendation that U.S. citizens keep 50 miles or more away.

Jaczko told lawmakers that the 50-mile evacuation radius was based largely on concerns about the spent-fuel pool, which is believed to be seriously damaged and responsible for "very significant radiation levels likely around the site." *The pool, which contains an estimated 125 tons of uranium fuel pellets, is not enclosed in a containment vessel, and if the pellets start burning, radiation will escape directly into the environment.*


Japan nuclear crisis: Japan tries dropping water by helicopter on Fukushima nuclear reactors - latimes.com


----------



## Chris (Mar 17, 2011)

(Reuters) - Greed in the nuclear industry and corporate influence over the U.N. watchdog for atomic energy may doom Japan to a spreading nuclear disaster, one of the men brought in to clean up Chernobyl said on Tuesday.

Slamming the Japanese response at Fukushima, Russian nuclear accident specialist Iouli Andreev accused corporations and the United Nations' International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) of willfully ignoring lessons from the world's worst nuclear accident 25 years ago to protect the industry's expansion.

"After Chernobyl all the force of the nuclear industry was directed to hide this event, for not creating damage to their reputation. The Chernobyl experience was not studied properly because who has money for studying? Only industry.

"But industry doesn't like it," he said in an interview in Vienna where the former director of the Soviet Spetsatom clean-up agency now teaches and advises on nuclear safety.

Chernobyl clean-up expert slams Japan, IAEA | Reuters


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 17, 2011)

Chris said:


> In Washington, *Nuclear Regulatory Commission Chairman Gregory Jaczko said at a congressional hearing that all of the water had evaporated from the spent-fuel pool at the No. 4 reactor. Japanese officials contended Thursday that military spotters had confirmed from the air that there was still water in the pool.*
> 
> Acting on Jaczko's advice, the White House made its recommendation that U.S. citizens keep 50 miles or more away.
> 
> ...



How did Jaczko come to his conclusion?


----------



## KissMy (Mar 17, 2011)

Japans Government News Organization - NHK just reported:



> High radiation level detected 30km from nuke plant
> 
> Japan's science ministry says radiation levels of up to 0.17 millisieverts per hour have been detected about 30 kilometers northwest of the quake-damaged Fukushima Daiichi nuclear power plant.
> 
> ...


----------



## k2skier (Mar 17, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> k2skier said:
> 
> 
> > General Electric Mark 1 Reactor Cheaper and Easier to Build*|*Taylor Marsh  TaylorMarsh.com  News, Opinion and Weblog on Progressive Politics
> ...



Please point out where I hyped any scenarios.

Just the facts on a poorly designed reactor.

It's fine IF everything works normally, problem is shit happens. Now we have a big pile of shit...


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 17, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > In Washington, *Nuclear Regulatory Commission Chairman Gregory Jaczko said at a congressional hearing that all of the water had evaporated from the spent-fuel pool at the No. 4 reactor. Japanese officials contended Thursday that military spotters had confirmed from the air that there was still water in the pool.*
> ...



He is psychic and can see through the walls of the building from all the way around the world. No American expert has gotten closer than Tokyo to the plants, but our guy knows what is happening inside them.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 17, 2011)

k2skier said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > k2skier said:
> ...



What he have is a potentially bad problem. Since no one knows exactly what is happening all we really have is conjecture.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 17, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > In Washington, *Nuclear Regulatory Commission Chairman Gregory Jaczko said at a congressional hearing that all of the water had evaporated from the spent-fuel pool at the No. 4 reactor. Japanese officials contended Thursday that military spotters had confirmed from the air that there was still water in the pool.*
> ...


He said earlier that officials from the Japanese electric company gave him that information.

It seems pretty clear now that he is either correct or close enough...from all reports there is either no water left or very little.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 17, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



According to Britains Chief Nuclear Scientist, no one knows how serious the damage is inside the plants. They can't get in there to look, and the monitoring systems have failed. However, the likelihood is that the rods are rapidly running out of water.

He said the fact that they are dropping water from helicopters shows that they are desperate and it the fear of a meltdown is not just a concern, but a probability. Unless they can cool the rods down fast, they are fucked.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 17, 2011)

Tokyo Passengers Trigger U.S. Airport Detectors, N.Y. Post Says


> Radiation detectors at Dallas-Fort Worth and Chicago OHare airports were triggered when passengers from flights that started in Tokyo passed through customs, the New York Post reported.
> 
> Tests at Dallas-Fort Worth indicated low radiation levels in travelers luggage and in the aircrafts cabin filtration system; no passengers were quarantined, the newspaper said.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 18, 2011)

UN atomic chief cites clock race in Japan crisis


> The head of the U.N.'s nuclear energy agency says Japan is racing against the clock to cool the overheating nuclear reactors at its crippled power plant.
> 
> International Atomic Energy Agency head Yukiya Amano gave the critical assessment after flying into Tokyo on Friday and being briefed by Japanese Prime Minister Naoto Kan.
> 
> ...


----------



## KissMy (Mar 18, 2011)

Japan asks for US help in nuclear crisis


> Japan reached out Friday to the U.S. for help in reining in the crisis at its dangerously overheated nuclear complex, while the U.N. atomic energy chief called the disaster a race against the clock that demands global cooperation.
> 
> At the stricken complex, military fire trucks began spraying the troubled reactor units again Friday morning, with tons of water arcing over the facility in desperate attempts to douse the units and prevent meltdowns that could spew dangerous levels of radiation.
> 
> "The whole world, not just Japan, is depending on them," Tokyo office worker Norie Igarashi, 44, said of the emergency teams at the plants.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 18, 2011)

KissMy said:


> There are many ship based power stations in the world. These troubled nuclear power plants are located right on the ocean. There is no excuse for not ordering one of these ships to that shore to connect to the power plants & provide the power need to run the cooling system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the Japanese government finally admitted to failing to properly respond to the nuclear emergency that was unfolding. All they had to do was install a new generator after the tsunami took out the old one & this could have been avoided. Now that explosions have destroyed the cooling system pipes, they have created quite a huge mess.

Japan official: Disasters overwhelmed government


> *The Japanese government acknowledged Friday that it was overwhelmed by the scale of last week's twin natural disasters, slowing the response to the nuclear crisis* that was triggered by the earthquake and tsunami that left at least 10,000 people dead.
> 
> The admission came as Japan welcomed U.S. help in stabilizing its overheated, radiation-leaking nuclear complex, and reclassified the rating of the nuclear accident from Level 4 to Level 5 on a seven-level international scale, putting it on a par with the 1979 Three Mile Island accident.
> 
> Nuclear experts have been saying for days that Japan was underplaying the severity of the nuclear crisis, which later Friday the prime minister called "very grave."


Japan Nuclear Power Officials hang their heads in shame for screwing up their response to the preventable unfolding neuclear disaster. One even cries as he leaves.


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 18, 2011)

KissMy said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > There are many ship based power stations in the world. These troubled nuclear power plants are located right on the ocean. There is no excuse for not ordering one of these ships to that shore to connect to the power plants & provide the power need to run the cooling system.
> ...



I think if I owned that ship I would be hesitant to park it next to a building spewing radiation---call me selfish.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 18, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > There are many ship based power stations in the world. These troubled nuclear power plants are located right on the ocean. There is no excuse for not ordering one of these ships to that shore to connect to the power plants & provide the power need to run the cooling system.
> ...



There was no radiation to contaminate the power ship in the beginning. After a couple of days , the lack of emergency power caused the explosions that broke the cooling systems & now releases radiation. Faster action would have prevented this disaster. They could have helicoptered in some generators.


----------



## Big Fitz (Mar 18, 2011)

nobody does the 'frog walk' quite like the Japanese.  Their failure used to be punishable by death.  I bet there are many wishing that on them now.  It certainly seems to be the case with some around here.

That said...

News from The Associated Press

Excerpt:



> Initial readings are "*about a billion times  beneath levels that would be health threatening*," the diplomat told The  Associated Press, speaking on condition of anonymity because the CTBTO  does not make its findings public.



and



> Hartl said includes  Tokyo where "radiation levels have increased very slightly, but are * still well below the absolute levels of radiation where it would be  considered a public health risk*."
> He also said  "*in general travelers returning from Japan do not represent a health  hazard*."



Few radioactive particles on U.S. west coast: sources - Yahoo! News



> The level of radiation was far too low to cause any harm to humans,  they said. One diplomat,  citing information from a network of international monitoring stations,  described the material as "ever so slight," consisting of only a few  particles.
> "*They are irrelevant*," the diplomat added.



Hmmm... time to panic, drink Iodine and live in a lead lined shelter yet?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Mar 18, 2011)

The Japanese need to encase all those reactors in concrete, as was done in the Chernoble nuclear disaster. And they need to get a hole lot of cement trucks up ther now!. What the hell are they waiting for.?This is the only way to effectivlely stop the spread of radiation now.


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 18, 2011)

KissMy said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



20/20 hindsight--very good.
I gotta hunch that the Japanese didn't intentionally let the reactors go ballistic. In fact I bet they had some confidence in the plans they had worked out since they are there and have access to all the information.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 18, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Interestingly enough, no one has ever disputed this. I just object to the continued fear mongering among the anti science idiots like Chris who are blowing the danger all out of proportion. They just upgraded the rating of the danger to Level 5, which means that it will have a similar impact to Three Mile Island. Last time I looked, that incident was not a disaster of the first magnitude, and it did not result in wide swaths of Pennsylvania being declared uninhabitable for thousands of years. If you have any data that proves me wrong about that, feel free to post it.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't believe the radiation is endangering the population in Japan yet but it is certainly higher than their government is letting on. They are only claiming elevated radiation at 30km from the plant. But people from Tokyo which is 250km away are flying into the USA & setting off radiation detectors at the airports. Clearly they getting hit by it over there. I don't know if they traveled from the radiation zone or not before boarding at the Tokyo airport & flying to the USA where they are setting off radiation detectors at the USA airports.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 18, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> 20/20 hindsight--very good.
> I gotta hunch that the Japanese didn't intentionally let the reactors go ballistic. In fact I bet they had some confidence in the plans they had worked out since they are there and have access to all the information.



How can you be rational!!!

The reactors are going to EXPLODE!!!!

Japan is GOING TO SINK!!!!

The ENTIRE WORLD WILL BE WIPED OUT!!!!

See what I mean? People pay more attention to you when you scare them.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 18, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Such irony from the dope that is melting down over airport scanners.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 18, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



My primary issue with scanners is that they amount to an illegal and unconstitutional search. I have posted some information that they are more dangerous than the government admits, and I recently posted the fact that the government now admits that they have higher radiation levels than they thought.

Want to try again?


----------



## KissMy (Mar 18, 2011)

A third of the USA has already been hit by worse nuclear fallout than Japan from 1951 to 1958 when the U.S. government conducted 90 nuclear bomb tests in the Nevada desert, sending particles contaminated with radioactive iodine-131 across much of the country.




My grandmother was pregnant & living in North East Missouri at that time. She went outside to get the clothes of of the clothe line because it was starting to rain. She said the rain drops were making dirty water spots on the white sheets that she was pulling off the line. She imediatly fell ill, was taken to the nearest hospital miscarried & hemoraged for over a week. There where a bunch of others that arrived at the same time with similar sudden illness. The majority of them came from the drive-in theater where a muddy rain fell on them during the movie.

The radioactive iodine was carried by winds and fell on pastures where it was eaten by cows, contaminating their milk. Smaller amounts contaminated other dairy products and leafy vegetables. Children of that era (people ranging in age from late 40s to mid 60s now) are at higher risk for a couple reasons. Children generally drink more milk than adults & Children have smaller thyroids.

Therefore, with children, more radioactive Iodine-131 would have built up in a smaller amount of tissue. Furthermore if children in areas such consumed fresh milk directly from the cow, their exposure to radiation would have been even greater. Fresh milk from backyard or farm cows usually contained more I-131 than store-bought milk because processing and shipping milk allowed more time for the radioactive iodine to break down. 

The National Cancer Institute estimates that exposure to fallout from the bomb tests could produce over 200,000 excess cases of thyroid cancer. Thyroid cancer is a very slow growing cancer and accounts for only 1 percent of all cancers in the United States. An estimated 16,100 cases will be diagnosed this year with 1,230 being fatal. It is a highly curable cancer with the five-year survival rate at 95 percent.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 18, 2011)

Good news, hopefully: They have hooked up power to at least on reactor.


----------



## Valerie (Mar 18, 2011)

*Japan crew fixes power cable in race to stop radiation*
Japan crew fixes power cable in race to stop radiation | Reuters



(Reuters) - Exhausted engineers attached a power cable to the outside of Japan's tsunami-crippled nuclear station on Saturday in a race to prevent deadly radiation from an accident now rated at least as bad as America's Three Mile Island in 1979.

Further cabling inside was underway before an attempt to restart water pumps needed to cool overheated nuclear fuel rods at the six-reactor Fukushima plant in northeastern Japan, 240 km (150 miles) north of Tokyo.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/18/us-japan-quake-idUSTRE72A0SS20110318


----------



## Valerie (Mar 18, 2011)

> "TEPCO has connected the external transmission line with the receiving point of the plant and confirmed that electricity can be supplied," the plant's operator Tokyo Electric Power Co said in a statement.
> 
> Another 1,480 meters (5,000 feet) of cable are being laid inside the complex before engineers try to crank up the coolers at reactor No. 2, followed by 1, 3 and 4 this weekend, company officials added.
> 
> ...



Japan lays power cable in race to stop radiation | Reuters


----------



## KissMy (Mar 19, 2011)

Japan cites radiation in milk, spinach near plant


> Japan said radiation levels in spinach and milk from farms near its tsunami-crippled nuclear complex exceeded government safety limits, as emergency teams scrambled Saturday to restore power to the plant so it could cool dangerously overheated fuel.
> 
> The food was taken from farms as far as 65 miles (100 kilometers) from the stricken plants, suggesting a wide area of nuclear contamination.
> 
> While the radiation levels exceeded the limits allowed by the government, Chief Cabinet Secretary Yukio Edano insisted the products "pose no immediate health risk."



I think it could harm small children who have small thyroids & live on farms that drink a lot of fresh milk from their animals. Milk that is processed & shipped to stores have time for the radiation to break down to harmless levels before it is consumed. Those Japanese farmers should not drink the milk for a day or so after milking or give their kids Iodine pills.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 19, 2011)

"One of six tsunami-crippled  nuclear reactors appeared to stabilize on Saturday  as Japan raced to  restore power to the stricken power  plant to cool it and prevent a  greater catastrophe," Reuters reports.  "Engineers reported some rare success after fire trucks sprayed water  for  about three hours on reactor No.3, widely considered the most  dangerous at the  ravaged Fukushima Dai-Ichi nuclear complex because of  its use of highly toxic  plutonium.
            "The situation there is stabilizing somewhat," Chief Cabinet Secretary Yukio  Edano told a news conference.


Accidents and Disasters : NPR
​


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 19, 2011)

KissMy said:


> A third of the USA has already been hit by worse nuclear fallout than Japan from 1951 to 1958 when the U.S. government conducted 90 nuclear bomb tests in the Nevada desert, sending particles contaminated with radioactive iodine-131 across much of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Exactly my point..........all this hysteria from people who need a beer and a plan...........


Who couldnt see Ravi and Chris....... 10 years from now............ perpetuating this thread..............

*"Hey......there was a brush fire near reactor #3!!!"*













When you spend more than half of your life at the fcukking computer, trust me, you need a beer and a plan!!! Try to tell me that people like Chris and Old Rocks dont wake up thinking about how somebody might be getting the one up on them in the global warming forum!!!!!!! Go check the k00ks posts over the last week since the tsunami...........you'd think the earth saw the second BIG BANG happen!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 19, 2011)

No plan?


google Effexor XR!!!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 19, 2011)

skookerasbil said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > A third of the USA has already been hit by worse nuclear fallout than Japan from 1951 to 1958 when the U.S. government conducted 90 nuclear bomb tests in the Nevada desert, sending particles contaminated with radioactive iodine-131 across much of the country.
> ...



You're a fucking idiot if you don't realize the gravity of this situation.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 19, 2011)

Kooky is a fucking idiot no matter what the subject or forum.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 19, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




meh................

listen s0n.........unless you plan on going sightseeing to see the reactors, Id advise to stay away from plans to build your own bomb shelter!!!!!



( geez......I thought they dispelled the existence of the refrigerator mother theory 30 years ago!!! Clearly however, some grew up with sublime levels of stimulation at birth and spend their whole lives searching for it!!!)


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 19, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> You're a fucking idiot if you don't realize the gravity of this situation.



I know the gravity of this situation better than most people, and it is actually worse than I first thought, mostly because I had no idea how many fuel rods were being stored onsite and inside the reactor buildings. Putting them on the 4th floor is not the best design I have ever seen.

That said, if is actually a lot less grave than the media was painting it. They seem to have toned it down since the reactors did not actually melt down, and they now have a shiny new war to talk about, so they are more interested in their new toy than the old news in Japan.

The grave situation is not the nuclear accident, it is the tsunami that wiped out the northeast coast. The good thing about it is that that area is sparsely settled, by Japanese standards, yet it still impacted 2 million people, and killed thousands. Keep some perspective.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 19, 2011)

LMAO..........once again..........SKOOKS pwns the k00ks!!!


*Hey Rocks........Zoom........Ravi..........Chris..............how are those home-made bomb shelters coming?*

 Oh........and hope you can get a return on those anti-radioactive space suits you all bought!!!


Good luck...............


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2011)

skookerasbil said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > A third of the USA has already been hit by worse nuclear fallout than Japan from 1951 to 1958 when the U.S. government conducted 90 nuclear bomb tests in the Nevada desert, sending particles contaminated with radioactive iodine-131 across much of the country.
> ...



Actually I haven't posted on this thread for days.

You are the one perpetuating it.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 19, 2011)

Chris said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...





s0n.....you're a k00k. All you have to do is take a gandor over to your signature and check out the link. Are you some kind of modern day Rip Van-Winkle??!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2011)

Does your mom know you are using her computer?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 19, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > You're a fucking idiot if you don't realize the gravity of this situation.
> ...



I've got plenty of perspective.  The reactor situation for the Japanese folks is very serious at this point but not as doomsday as the media had been hyping .  . which is what I've said all along.   I don't think anyone would argue that the situation is serious . . . well, except for skooker.  He seems to think it's humorous.  Wtf?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 19, 2011)

Chris said:


> Does your mom know you are using her computer?




Just sayin'..........how many people are talking about the Reagan/Bush deficits anymore? Like 29 people??

You see s0n..........when you're so far outside even the fringe, of course you're going to be labeled a k00k. Thats just the way it is..........


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 19, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...




Hey....what can I say..........at least I wasnt on here jumping on the bandwagon of Mr and Mrs Hysterical who were predicting high death rates........as in the order of millions!!! Never quite got that........but as I said, some who linger in here seek hysterical in large quantities.


fcukked up s0n............


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 19, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...




C'mon bro.........buckle up your chinstrap and admit when you've pwned yourself. You were heading to the Army /Navy store any day now!!!


----------



## Ravi (Mar 19, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > You're a fucking idiot if you don't realize the gravity of this situation.
> ...


Please make up your mind. Either the media is hyping it or they are ignoring it...what a mental midget you turned out to be.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 19, 2011)

No point to arguing the effects from the nuclear power plants discharges.  Time will make it perfectly obvious whether it was no big deal or the worst accident of all time.  I'd be lining up a bunch of concrete contractors about now.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 19, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



They were hyping it, and now they are more concerned about the shiny new war in Libya. How is their attention deficit disorder in any way indicative of my intelligence, or lack thereof?


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 20, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...




Quantum FTW...........bullseye.

Japan is barely on the DRUDGE radar this am..............

Gotta remember though........a good chunk of the population are easily duped and drawn to whatever the media is embellishing during a given emerging story.........the environmental mental cases even more so by a factor of ten.



Hey Quantum.............check this out. Its a video of this nut Chris getting a call from a buddy updating him on the Japan reactor situation.......its a pefect illustration of these environmental idiots coming off the hook for anything............

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8_n9jrl160&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8_n9jrl160&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Ravi (Mar 20, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> No point to arguing the effects from the nuclear power plants discharges.  Time will make it perfectly obvious whether it was no big deal or the worst accident of all time.  I'd be lining up a bunch of concrete contractors about now.


I doubt anyone will ever think that it was _no big deal_.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 20, 2011)

Ravi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > No point to arguing the effects from the nuclear power plants discharges.  Time will make it perfectly obvious whether it was no big deal or the worst accident of all time.  I'd be lining up a bunch of concrete contractors about now.
> ...




OK!!!!

Now its gone from an "epic disaster" to a "concern" for the k00ks



Effexor XR (Venlafaxine Hydrochloride) Extended-Release Capsules drug description - antidepressant drugs and medications at RxList


Honey.......check this out and Im not kidding!!! Im in the field.........every effective for halting the rumination of thoughts. Opens up new worlds for people spinning their tires...........in other words, highly effective for OCD conditions........


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 20, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



...although, he certainly has the 'Windbag' part down cold.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 20, 2011)

skookerasbil said:


> Japan is barely on the DRUDGE radar this am..............



This says SOOOOO much.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 20, 2011)

skookerasbil said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...




"The reactor situation for the Japanese folks is very serious at this point but not as doomsday as the media had been hyping .  . which is what I've said all along. "

I've pwned myself?  How so?  Your reading comprehension needs work.  

So you're of the opinion that the reactor situation in Japan isn't serious?  At all?  It's just another day?  

You're a lost cause.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 20, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...




I stand corrected bro........you're right, pwned myself.......kinda scanned the post and lumped you in with the fcukking k00ks!!!

The fcukking k00ks however would have you thinking the last week that we were witnessing the end of days. All over the country, there have been runs on Army/Navy stores and people purchasing iodine tabs and radioactive suits. Dollar to a stale donut Chris and Rocks have one on a hanger in their living rooms as we speak!!


Yo Chris..........hows the fit on that mask??


----------



## KissMy (Mar 25, 2011)

Japan NHK News: Nuclear agency: No. 3 reactor may be leaking

Radiation levels are rising in major cities in Japan. Here are some Live Real Time Links to Geiger-Counter Nuclear Radiation Monitors in Japan

*Tokyo, Japan Live Geiger-Counter Link*

*Chiba, Japan Live Geiger-Counter Link*







*Breach in reactor suspected at Japanese nuke plant*


> A suspected breach in the core of a reactor at the stricken Fukushima nuclear plant could mean more serious radioactive contamination, Japanese officials revealed Friday, as the prime minister called the country's ongoing fight to stabilize the plant "very grave and serious."
> 
> A somber Prime Minister Naoto Kan sounded a pessimistic note at a briefing hours after nuclear safety officials announced what could be a major setback in the urgent mission to stop the plant from leaking radiation, two weeks after a devastating earthquake and tsunami disabled it.
> 
> ...


----------



## p kirkes (Mar 25, 2011)

^^^ this is not a good sign.  This reactor is the Plutonium article and the worst for long term contamination.  Every day the news gets worse, I'm thinking the authorities either don't know hour to hour wants happening or they are spoon feeding the public.  

This could signal the end of Japan as we know it and the ramifications for America are economically catastrophic.  Where will I get parts for my Toyota?

Oh, did I mention the sky is also falling?

Regards, see you in the next life.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe we should forget about Libya and take over Japan. It seems kind of obvious that they don't know what the hell they are doing.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 25, 2011)

*This does not look good at all*

Japan: PM Says Fukushima Still Very Grave; Leak At Reactor 3 | Real Time Market News | Need to Know News

Updates With PM Kan's Comments At Press Conference 
TOKYO (MNI) - The situation at the crisis-hit Fukushima nuclear power plant is "still very grave and serious" and so requires the Japanese government to remain "vigilant," Prime Minister Naoto Kan said at a press conference here Friday night. 
"We are trying to prevent a deterioration of the situation," Kan said, according an English translation of the press conference carried live by NHK television. "We are still not in a position to be optimistic," he said. Kan's comments came after Japan's nuclear safety agency announced earlier Friday that there was a "good chance" that the reactor vessel of Reactor 3 at the Fukushima plant has been damaged and that high levels of radiation have leaked out. 
"Reactor 3 seems to have retained some containment functions, but there is a good chance that the reactor has been damaged somewhere," Hidehiko Nishiyama, spokesman for the Nuclear and Industrial Safety Agency, told a news conference.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Mar 26, 2011)

No one has died

I doubt it is going to get worst...Japan has control of the fucking thing...Why? If it was going to occur then it would of a week ago...I'm sick of this fucking nuclear reactor shit.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 26, 2011)

All that radiation is gonna get up to the jetstream and go all over the earth. It'll take a while to bio-accumulate but in a few years (after this is all forgotten) cancer rates will rise wherever it accumulates.

Especially in the areas around the reactors. Who's gonna' make the connection? No one.


----------



## k2skier (Mar 26, 2011)

Matthew said:


> No one has died
> 
> I doubt it is going to get worst...Japan has control of the fucking thing...Why? If it was going to occur then it would of a week ago...I'm sick of this fucking nuclear reactor shit.



YET!!!!!

You're being sarcastic, right? No one could be this ignorant in all seriousness. You can't control overheated U235 or P239 period, you can TRY to contain it, but control, lmfao.
Since you're on the West Coast, it should concern you a little it it does get worse. It's not getting better at this point. 

If you're sick of it, and it's of no harm, get your dumb fucking ass right over there and do something, go right in and cool it down dip-shit. Try pissing on it.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 27, 2011)

*This is not looking good at all. One of the containment vessels is almost surely breached.*

Radiation Surges at Reactor as Tests for Plutonium Ordered - Businessweek

March 27 (Bloomberg) -- Radiation in water at Japan&#8217;s earthquake-damaged nuclear plant reached potentially lethal levels, hampering work to cool reactors.

As the worst atomic accident since Chernobyl entered its third week, the government said soil near the Fukushima plant would be tested for plutonium contamination. The radioactive metal was used in one of the reactors and its presence outside the plant would suggest the fuel rods were damaged.

Water in the Fukushima Dai-Ichi No. 2 reactor&#8217;s turbine building was measured at more than 1,000 millisieverts per hour, Japan&#8217;s nuclear safety agency said today. That&#8217;s higher than the dose that would cause vomiting, hair loss and diarrhoea, according to the World Nuclear Association. The radiation is 10 million times the plant&#8217;s normal level, broadcaster NHK said.

&#8220;They&#8217;re finding quite high levels of radiation fields, which is impeding their progress dealing with the situation,&#8221; said Richard Wakeford, an expert in radiation epidemiology at the U.K.&#8217;s Dalton Nuclear Institute in Manchester. At reactor 2, &#8220;you&#8217;d have a lot of difficulty putting anyone in there


----------



## Douger (Mar 27, 2011)

They voted for it.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 27, 2011)

*Somehow, this announcement is less than reassuring.*

Radiation Inside Fukushima Dai-ichi Nuclear Plant Rises Sharply

On Sunday night, though, plant operators said that while the water was contaminated with radiation, the extremely high reading was a mistake.
"The number is not credible," said Tokyo Electric Power Co. spokesman Takashi Kurita. "We are very sorry."

He said officials were taking another sample to get accurate levels, but did not know when the results would be announced.

The situation came as officials acknowledged there was radioactive water in all four of the Fukushima Dai-ichi complex's most troubled reactors, and as airborne radiation in Unit 2 measured 1,000 millisieverts per hour -- four times the limit deemed safe by the government, Kurita said.

Officials say they still don't know where the radioactive water is coming from, though government spokesman Yukio Edano has said some is "almost certainly" seeping from a cracked reactor core in one of the units.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 27, 2011)

TOKYOJapan's nuclear regulator has amassed power while growing  closer to the industry it regulates, according to former regulators and  industry critics who blame the trend for lapses that may have  contributed to the Fukushima Daiichi accident. 



 Bucking the global standard, Japan's Ministry of Economy, Trade and  Industry has two distinct and often competing roles: regulating the  nuclear power industry, and promoting Japanese nuclear technology at  home and abroad.

Nuclear Regulator Tied to Industry - WSJ.com

Bucking the global standard, huh.

Sounds like the US.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 27, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> *Somehow, this announcement is less than reassuring.*
> 
> Radiation Inside Fukushima Dai-ichi Nuclear Plant Rises Sharply
> 
> ...



Another sample to get accurate levels?  I like how it takes time to get the results.  You take a gieger counter and look at the output number.  It takes all of two seconds.  My guess the accurate reading comes in a few days when everyone has to leave the plants for the last time.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 27, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> *This does not look good at all*
> 
> Japan: PM Says Fukushima Still Very Grave; Leak At Reactor 3 | Real Time Market News | Need to Know News
> 
> ...



I noticed when information of the real high radiation reading came out of Japan that the live readings from the links in my previous post to Tokyo & Chiba Geiger counters had climbed rapidly. Shortly after that these live links stopped being broadcast.

So when I read this news of mistaken readings I suddenly am thinking the cover-up & dis-information propaganda campaign is on. The honorable Japanese leaders falling on the sword is passé. Now days everybody employs CYA.


----------



## eots (Mar 28, 2011)

Chris said:


> Six abandoned reactors...four with partial meltdowns and three with spent fuel rods and no containment vessel. This is a disaster of the first magnitude for the people of Japan.
> 
> Unbelievable!



clean burning coal plants looking pretty good right now ?


----------



## Chris (Mar 28, 2011)

eots said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Six abandoned reactors...four with partial meltdowns and three with spent fuel rods and no containment vessel. This is a disaster of the first magnitude for the people of Japan.
> ...



There is no such thing.


----------



## eots (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Ravi (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's some more media hype for you all.

The radioactive water is outside of the reactor, flowing toward the ocean. But Japan says there is no health concern because no one is allowed to fish in a twelve mile radius around the nuclear plant.


----------



## Liability (Mar 28, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Here's some more media hype for you all.
> 
> The radioactive water is outside of the reactor, flowing toward the ocean. But Japan says there is no health concern because no one is allowed to fish in a twelve mile radius around the nuclear plant.




That makes PERFECTLY good sense.  For, as we all know, water will STAY where it's *told* to stay.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 28, 2011)

This doesn't sound good, either.



> Officials say evidence of highly radioactive plutonium has been detected  in the soil in five locations around Japan's earthquake-disabled  nuclear reactor.
> 
> Operators of the Fukushima nuclear plant quoted  by Japan's Kyodo news agency said Monday they believed the plutonium was  seeping out from the nuclear fuel in the damaged reactors.
> 
> The  Tokyo Electric Power Company (TEPCO) that runs the plant said they did  not believe the levels were high enough to be considered a risk to human  health.



Radioactive Plutonium Found in Soil Around Damaged Japanese Nuclear Plant | Asia | English


----------



## KissMy (Mar 28, 2011)

Greenpeace called on the Japanese government to extend an evacuation zone 


> Greenpeace called on the Japanese government to extend an evacuation zone around the stricken Fukushima nuclear power plant, saying it had found high radiation levels outside the zone. The environmental group said it had confirmed radiation levels of up to 10 microsieverts per hour in Iitate village, 40 km (25 miles) northwest of the nuclear plant.
> 
> "These levels are high enough to require evacuation," it said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris (Mar 28, 2011)

Ravi said:


> This doesn't sound good, either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmm....plutonium........


----------



## Ravi (Mar 28, 2011)

Chris said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > This doesn't sound good, either.
> ...


Plutonium...the other white meat.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 28, 2011)

You mean the naturally occurring radioactive material plutonium?  Just lying around on the beach purely by coincidence near a nuclear reactor?  Pay no attention to the glowing Koi.


----------



## Chris (Mar 29, 2011)

Mmmm..........glowing Koi...........


----------

